# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > UP 3D Printers Forum >  Dover Corporation invests into UP maker

## Razorette3D

Just saw that this company (http://www.dovercorporation.com.cn/) has just invested some money into the makers of the UP! 3D Printers.  This is awesome news.  Hope this means we see more printers from this company, and maybe more advertising so that they can catch up to the other big dogs in the market.

----------

